# Upgrading to Genie forced to purchase Wifi Cinema kit



## lhpelton (Sep 10, 2007)

I called today and upgraded one of my DVRs to a Genie, I was able to get this upgrade for free, but they forced me to purchase a Wifi Cinema kit. 
I already have the wired kit, and don't understand why I had to more to wirless. 
Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you already had the CCK you don't need the WCCK. Did D install it?

Depending on what you paid for it (generally on the website it's $30), it's a pretty good deal and an interesting box.


----------



## lhpelton (Sep 10, 2007)

I installed the wired kit myself. 
They are charging me $99.

I don't think I even understand what it does for me.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, since you installed it, it wasn't updated on your account.

They're going on ebay for $30-50. You don't need it, but it can be used as a wireless bridge for any other purpose.

If it hasn't been shipped, I'd call back and explain that you already have internet access from your dvr with the wired kit you installed.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

The CSR messed up. About 6 weeks ago, the ordering system was supposed to apply this automatically but it still does not. If the ordering system requires this (only requires it because it adds a SWM to the work order) it is expected to be waived by the CSR.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

lhpelton said:


> I called today and upgraded one of my DVRs to a Genie, I was able to get this upgrade for free, but they _forced _me to purchase a Wifi Cinema kit.
> I already have the wired kit, and don't understand why I had to more to wirless.
> Anyone have any insight on this?


Their is no point in having both the cck and cck wireless. They both do the exact same thing essentially. Also, we do not force our customers to do anything. Free will ya know.


----------

